# KOKÜ selber aus Kühlschrank-Kompressor bauen



## BMW M-Power (3. Mai 2008)

*KOKÜ selber aus Kühlschrank-Kompressor bauen*

Hallo,

Wollte mal gerne wissen, ob es vlt. möglich ist, sich eine KOKÜ aus nem Kühlschrankkompressor zu bauen 

Einen Kompressor aus nem Kühlschrank hab ich bereits, wenn der nicht geht, hab ich auch einen vonner gefriertruhe 

Wenn ich dann fertig gebastelt habe, stelle ich natürlich fotos online !

Ich hoffe ihr habt Tipps für mich !

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Pascal Hachem


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Hi, das wird leider nicht klappen. 
Erstens ist ein Kühlschrankkompressor nicht dafür ausgelegt, permanent beansprucht zu werden, zweitens reicht die Leistung für eine Heizquelle wie einen Prozessor überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## McZonk (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Direkt auf die CPU wird, wie Hyperhorn schon sagte, niemals klappen.
Maximal könntest du damit das Wasser einer Wakü "chillen". Das aber auch das nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert kannst du in diesem Thread nachlesen. Es fehlt den Kühlschrankkompressoren einfach an der Dauerlauffähigkeit/Leistung


----------



## Kovsk (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Naja so kann man das auchnet sagen  Ich arbeite gerade selbst an einer KoKü, und habe vorneweg erstmal nen alten Kühlschrank umgebaut. Und das geht auch. Mann sollte halt nur auch einen Starken Kühlschrank haben, besser eine Gefriertruhe. Nur das ist das kleinste Problem. Man muss ja schließlich den Verdampfer austauschen, damit man damit die CPU kühlen kann, und wenn man das tut, entweicht Kältemittel, was man wieder nachfüllen müsste, das ist das größte Problem.
Daher ist es, wie McZonk und Hyperhorn sagen, die bessere Lösung, den vorhanden Verflüssiger, in ein Wasserbad(mit Frostschutz) zu legen, und damit das Wasser für eine Wakü zu kühlen, das nennt man dann wie bereits gesagt Chiller.


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Achso danke erstmal für die vielen antworten in der kurzen zeit !

Emm.... ich hab das noch sowas gefunden, guckt es auch einfach mal an !


Extremecooling.net: content / selfmade chiller


----------



## xQlusive (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

warum werden innerhalb von ca 3-4 Tagen 3 Themen zum selben Thema eröffnet ?!? Kennt den hier keiner die Suchfunktion ?


----------



## Saturas (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Giannis Kühlschrank Chiller

Nur als Inspiration und Bsp für den Arbeitsaufwand - außerdem gut für kleinere Tips


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

die sauerrei darf man nicht unberücksichtigt lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> die sauerrei darf man nicht unberücksichtigt lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ach das macht mir nichts, wir haben einen schrebergarten, und da wird das dann gemacht


----------



## Saturas (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Gute Einstellung


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Projekt beginnt i-wann nächste woche


----------



## Black_Beetle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: KOKÜ Selber aus Kühlschrank kompressor bauen*

Tja ich hab seit ca 8 Monaten das selbe vor leider hab ich einfach keine Zeit es zu ende zu bringen... Hier ein Bild von meinem Anfang...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab das ding neu angemalt und schön sauber gemacht...

Tja wenn ich mal Zeit haben sollte werde ich es mal fertigstellen aber im Moment siehts da duster aus.


----------

